# *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*********************
*VWVORTEX PRICING (SHIPPING INCLUDED) :*
Ferrea 06F/06H Stock Diameter kit 28mm/33.9mm = *1159.99 USD SHIPPED*
Ferrea 06F/06H Oversized kit 29mm/34.9mm = *1159.99 USD SHIPPED*
*READY TO ORDER? GREAT!*
PLEASE SEND PAYMENT VIA PAYPAL TO SALES[AT]INAENGINEERING[DOT]COM (CLICK HERE)
In the paypal window include the following:
* VWVortex Screen Name
* APPLICATION : B7 Audi A4 2.0 / MKV VW Golf / MKII Seat Leon
* FULL NAME & Mailing Address
* Telephone number
* email address
*********************

Finally the Ferrea valvetrain kit for the 06F/06H 2.0FSI Motor.
For all you revvvv happy people out there this should be a huge plus for your motor.
*Q :* _How does this help you?_
*A :* Currently your engine is limited to a 6500 rpm's limit.Expect components to fail going beyond this as you are simply surpassing the limits of the stock components.For all the R&D you can talk with Jeff about his experiences with failed stock components.
*With the Ferrea Valvetrain kit expect to tackle 8500 rpm's without an issue*.

_Quote »_








Ferrea Kit includes:
(8) Ferrea Intake Valves
(8) Ferrea Exhaust Valves
(16) Single Valve springs
(16) Valve spring seats
(16) Ti retainers
(16) Lifter shims








KIT can include 1mm oversized valves at an additional cost (as shown above)


If you have any questions or want to make payment via a different method then please send me a PM.
Thank You!









_Modified by INA at 9:11 PM 3-15-2010_


_Modified by INA at 9:11 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

these things are beautiful in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_these things are beautiful in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wonder how many of the I5 guys are going to jump on board?


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

does it make rev up faster than before?


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

And what would the Next Upgrade for us power-hungry-people be ?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I wonder how many of the I5 guys are going to jump on board?
 

Did ferrea include a HPFP spring to be able to utilize the higher rpm without a major failure?







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (rracerguy717)*

I5 guys will deff be interested in stuff like this, they have more displacement then us and have the ability to run turbos like 35R's with pretty decenent low end power and to be able to carry that power out up high would be huge for them
smartyin, this will not make you rev up faster however what it does do is let you rev higher with out the worry of dropping a valve or causing any other cylinder head damage
marc1171 since you are baller like me







i would think to squeze ever bit of power i would do the ferrea valvetrain kit, port job on the head and also a set of cams like the schricks..that will be how to pull all the available power out of the cylinder head it can give you
What i am doing is the Ferrea valvetrain and a badass port job right now and putting the head on, and then later down the road i will swap out the cams because you can do that with the head still on the car
Bob, the Ferrea components do not come with a spring for the hpfp..however, we have tested fuel pressure with AT style pumps up to 8k with no drop in fuel pressure (meaning no valve float of the hpfp) and we have personally tested the APR pump up to 8500 so far and we will be going higher


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:43 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Any photos and material used?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Any photos and material used?

photos are on the way in the next few days, need a quality camera before we can post pics


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Bob, the Ferrea components do not come with a spring for the hpfp..however, we have tested fuel pressure with AT style pumps up to 8k with no drop in fuel pressure (meaning no valve float of the hpfp) and we have personally tested the APR pump up to 8500 so far and we will be going higher

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:43 AM 6-29-2009_

Thats good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks jeff


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Any photos and material used?

Full photoshoot will be coming in a few days.Just wanted to let you know that we have 1 set of stock size and 1 set of oversized IN STOCK ready to go.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
marc1171 since you are baller like me







i would think to squeze ever bit of power i would do the ferrea valvetrain kit, port job on the head and also a set of cams like the schricks..that will be how to pull all the available power out of the cylinder head it can give you
What i am doing is the Ferrea valvetrain and a badass port job right now and putting the head on, and then later down the road i will swap out the cams because you can do that with the head still on the car


Remember that i already have the S3 cams








I might have an extra head soon, so ill be able to do that same as you








But Oversize valves right?!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
Remember that i already have the S3 cams








I might have an extra head soon, so ill be able to do that same as you








But Oversize valves right?!

Thought you were going with the schrick cams?


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Thought you were going with the schrick cams?

huh ?! my engine has S3 cams OEM








Might upgrade some day in the future if theres more than 5HP difference


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (marc1171)*

marc since you have s3 cams i personally think you should do the 1mm oversized ferrea setup and a nice port job and call it a day, not worth 1850 extra dollars if you already have better cams than us k03 guys got


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
huh ?! my engine has S3 cams OEM








Might upgrade some day in the future if theres more than 5HP difference









How much power you believe the S3 cams give as opposed to
the older cams ?


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
How much power you believe the S3 cams give as opposed to
the older cams ?

hehe.. Older cams ?
My engine comes with the S3 cams from the factory...
So i never had the GTI cams..
if im going to upgrade my cams someday, i won't pay 1800USD for 5HP..


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

so if i got this kit what else would i need to safely see 8000-8500rpm repeatedly


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_so if i got this kit what else would i need to safely see 8000-8500rpm repeatedly

I would get a set of cams in there and of course a bigger turbo kit


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
hehe.. Older cams ?
My engine comes with the S3 cams from the factory...
So i never had the GTI cams..
if im going to upgrade my cams someday, i won't pay 1800USD for 5HP.. 

I know what your car comes with.We also have the Cupra in Greece.
Do you know what the specifications of the S3 cams are ?
You could compare to the Schricks and see what gains you might expect.
I'm willing to bet its not 5 HP though....








EDIT :But wait...i think the Schricks are not even matched for your engine.
also, with a compression of 9.8:1 i am guessing your cams are milder than the Schricks.


_Modified by GolfRS at 7:01 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

so what would happen if i left my stock cams in and what cams would you suggest


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_so what would happen if i left my stock cams in and what cams would you suggest

Everyone seems to be going with the schricks.
I am personally waiting for CAT to come out with there units.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

Its about time!!!


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

what cams are you runnin jc and did you have your stock ones in with the gt30 when you made your 510whp and did you have any trouble


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I know what your car comes with.We also have the Cupra in Greece.
Do you know what the specifications of the S3 cams are ?
You could compare to the Schricks and see what gains you might expect.
I'm willing to bet its not 5 HP though....








EDIT :But wait...i think the Schricks are not even matched for your engine.
also, with a compression of 9.8:1 i am guessing your cams are milder than the Schricks.


I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what the difference are on the S3 and the Schricks. Thats way out of my league! So you won't be able to get a discussion about this with me.. Sorry








Over and out!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what the difference are on the S3 and the Schricks. Thats way out of my league! So you won't be able to get a discussion about this with me.. Sorry








Over and out!

Thats ok.
I'm getting the Schricks done and i'll report on my findings soon enough.
Visually though, there is a BIG difference between the stock GTI cams
and the Schricks, and not so much difference between the S3 cams and the GTI ones.
From what i have been able to gather, differences are mainly in the timing, and
not that much in the duration/lift.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_what cams are you runnin jc and did you have your stock ones in with the gt30 when you made your 510whp and did you have any trouble

i did the 510whp on stock cams and everything in the head was stock too


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*

to support 510whp id be surprised if he didnt have at least s3 cams if not schricks/custom cams


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (h0ckeyfreek20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h0ckeyfreek20* »_to support 510whp id be surprised if he didnt have at least s3 cams if not schricks/custom cams

no it was stock GTI cams, the complete head was stock and the bottom end just had custom stock compression pistons and Scat rods from INA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff when are you getting the new head back ? I wanna see your car REALLY go at the track brotha.


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

will the cams actually break if they are not changed are they an actual weak link or is it just to help with the valve duration and stuff


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_will the cams actually break if they are not changed are they an actual weak link or is it just to help with the valve duration and stuff

I found the weakest link in the head to be the fuel pump.A department that APR has handled very well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Jeff when are you getting the new head back ? I wanna see your car REALLY go at the track brotha.










im in no rush, 1 step at a time buddy


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Are you saying that the APR Fuel Pump can handle speeds of up to 8500+RPMs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_Are you saying that the APR Fuel Pump can handle speeds of up to 8500+RPMs?

APR has not tested the hpfp above the limits they need, but we all know just like VW, APR builds a large overhead into their product..thats why it is reliable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have tested rpm's that high on my personal car with no problem..but as any performance engine when you push it to the max eventually something will give...it could be a year or ten years from when you start beating it that something gives way..we just make it safer


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_Are you saying that the APR Fuel Pump can handle speeds of up to 8500+RPMs?

A representative from APR will answer this for you.
cough * Arin * cough


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
A representative from APR will answer this for you.
cough * Arin * cough

LOL...
Can't wait to get my valves - and test 8500rpm too


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
LOL...
Can't wait to get my valves - and test 8500rpm too









see i told you that you are baller







where is the rest of the GT30 crew?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
where is the rest of the GT30 crew? 
 
I have a little baby turbo LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
I have a little baby turbo LOL









idk those "baby turbo's" seem to be pretty power capable on these motors


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
I have a little baby turbo LOL









small is the new big


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
small is the new big









Try telling that to my girl


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
idk those "baby turbo's" seem to be pretty power capable on these motors








 
With tons of timing and engine load ANY turbo can make a ton of power on this engine, its how long it will last








This 100octane file with w/m is the @hit , should be the new 93 octane program LOL







Bob.G


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

clutch pack please... and then its ON...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_clutch pack please... and then its ON...









DSG?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_clutch pack please... and then its ON...









i am working with a company on that, their will be something hopefully by years end..i purchased a used DSG trans and am getting them the complete trans for you DSG guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:56 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i am working with a company on that, their will be something hopefully by years end..i purchased a used DSG trans and am getting them the complete trans for you DSG guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im pretty sure that i have a friend here who would love to test that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
Im pretty sure that i have a friend here who would love to test that









we got testing covered







but if anything pops up we will deff let you know


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow man thats freakin awesome man ur coverin everything


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we got testing covered







but if anything pops up we will deff let you know

would love to see it earlier than years end... you are working with SPEC?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
would love to see it earlier than years end... you are working with SPEC?

yes working with spec, they plan to get cracking on it right after waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I am personally waiting for CAT to come out with there units.

Since we are on a roll in this thread LOL 
Cat Cams update ???







Bob.G


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Since we are on a roll in this thread LOL 
Cat Cams update ???







Bob.G

Rumor is summer 09 end but I am waiting it out.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes working with spec, they plan to get cracking on it right after waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lets see who wins the race and is first to market... HPA only is doing RE-n-RE's that take too much time... 
so...


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

I can haz clutchpacks


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Rumor is summer 09 end but I am waiting it out.
 
Damm rumors LOL 
Ill be waiting it out also with the excellent track record Cat has with FI cams .







Bob.G


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dam now i need more money


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I can haz clutchpacks









me first me first!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
A representative from APR will answer this for you.
cough * Arin * cough

Lets put it this way.... I'd find it tough*** for anyone to believe anything else would hold up any better. 
_***impossible_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Lets put it this way.... I'd find it tough*** for anyone to believe anything else would hold up any better. 
_***impossible_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i was looking into this.... but i'm parting my car out.








awesome stuff though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_i was looking into this.... but i'm parting my car out.








awesome stuff though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Lets put it this way.... I'd find it tough*** for anyone to believe anything else would hold up any better. 
_***impossible_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

who else wants in!!!


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dude if I had the cash I'd be all over this !!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*

I dont think I am going to go this deep into my mk5, but if I were, this is what I would buy! This thread seems fun, any room for another (smallish) turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I dont think I am going to go this deep into my mk5, but if I were, this is what I would buy! This thread seems fun, any room for another (smallish) turbo?









all the kids i thought were baller claim to not have deep pockets















i bet you end up with them by years end


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not sellin enough P-cars man. I should sell VW parts, might have better luck like yourself.















Question for Arin, would APR be able to modify my programming to take advantage of this setup? I am a long ways away from this but just curious. I still need Rods and wanted to do W/M before doing ne thing this intense.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Not sellin enough P-cars man. I should sell VW parts, might have better luck like yourself.















Question for Arin, would APR be able to modify my programming to take advantage of this setup? I am a long ways away from this but just curious. I still need Rods and wanted to do W/M before doing ne thing this intense. 

i am sure APR could do something for you but i don't want to put words in their mouth, when doing rods it would be a good time to do this too since the head will be off


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

They have to be dropped in from the top huh? 
ive never done them b4 so I am a newb at this


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Any photos and material used?

Back to the topic at hand.....Jeff asked me if I could pop in and answer this question regarding the material that the valves are constructed from.
Intake valves are made from a Martensitic Alloy SAE HNV3, where the benefits of using this material on the intake side are: high tensile, excellent elevated-temperature air oxidation resistance and good strength 932 – 1112°F. It is the primary alloy used for medium-to heavy duty intake valve applications. The intake valves for the Audi/VW FSi / TFSi 2.0L engine have hardened valve seats for increase resistance to seat wear and extends the life of the valve seats especially for turbo engine applications.
Exhaust valves are made from a Super Alloy SAE HEV-5 (Nimonic 80A), where the benefits of using this material on the exhaust side are: highest heat resistant material for turbo applications (2400°F max temp rating), fatigue strength, oxidation, and leaded-fuel corrosion resistance are far superior to any other stainless steels. 

As a note regarding the temperature levels, the intakes are never saturated to the same thermal level as an exhaust valve due to the incoming air and fuel charge extracting the heat from the valve that was absorbed during the combustion cycle.
Very glad to see the interest level for this engine. We hope that it continues!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Question for Arin, would APR be able to modify my programming to take advantage of this setup?

I'm assuming you are just speaking about a higher rev limit? That can be increased but IIRC running to 8500 RPM would be way off the maps so it wouldn't be quite as simple as changing one variable, plus, I'm not sure there would be much of a benefit to reeving quite this high with your current setup anyways. If you're interested in different cams I'd like to have one here in the office for testing. We recalibrated a lower compression Stage 3 kit with head work and Shrick cams that spooled quicker and held power very well to redline, however, we changed so many things at once for me to simply assume the cams made as big of a difference or not. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:36 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

gotcha. Dont know where I am going with this car as of yet. Still enjoying the standard power on 93 oct. toying with the idea of doing a 30-76 but not ready financially. Thanks for the heads up Arin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_gotcha. Dont know where I am going with this car as of yet. Still enjoying the standard power * on 93 oct. * toying with the idea of doing a 30-76 but not ready financially. Thanks for the heads up Arin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Rich Grow some hair down below







and get the 100 octane program its in a WHOLE different class of power , You will thank me later







Bob.G


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

That is what I have been planning all along. Rods, W/M and 100 oct program to see how it is. The thing is that I want something that is more potent at all times. Not just when I switch into a certain program or when I fill up my W/M res.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I would think that a low pressure fuel system upgrade would be required for this as well... where did jeff find that the power would drop off with the 3071r?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I would think that a low pressure fuel system upgrade would be required for this as well... where did jeff find that the power would drop off with the 3071r?

Its around 430ish WHP in-tank pump limit is the rumor.
Im on a stock intake pump with no fuel pressure or A/F deviation.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

my testing limits of the intake pump are not the most accurate because of the amount of w/m used
any ways lets get back on topic and build some heads







when i get my head back from SCCH your jaws will drop with the pictures i will post


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

How many kits left ?








I might need one more..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_How many kits left ?








I might need one more..

right now their is 1 more kit of each standard and over sized in stock
but new stock will be flowing in on a daily basis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
photos are on the way in the next few days, need a quality camera before we can post pics

nice to see you got douglas on here as a sponser http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im no pro photographer but i have a decent camera, if you cant find anyone let me know i'd be more than glad to swing by and let you use it, havnt seen your car in a while.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
when i get my head back from SCCH your jaws will drop with the pictures i will post









Jeff there only a select few that I would have build a head for me and Jarod @ SCCH and [email protected] QED , both have very good reputations and excellent results.







Bob.G


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (KingVR)*

Hi KingVR,
Like the materials used.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Hi KingVR,
Like the materials used. 

Thanks....but perhaps I'll need to _fly a little lower_ near everyone's head since you're the only one that asked or commented. LOL
To put it in perspective for the non-engineer types, lets look at it this way:
Inconel, which is regarded as the hot-$&!t stainless to use for an exhaust valve, has a peak operating temp of around 1,700°F.
The Nimonic80A that our valves are produced from have a peak operating temperature of about 2,400°F.
A 6,000hp+ Top Fuel Dragster uses a material called _Pyromet_ which has a peak operating temperature of approximately 2,600°F.
so....these valves are damn near good enough to withstand a 750hp/cylinder environment. I love how our competitors try to fool people into thinking that their product is superior to ours...and have an MSRP of about $12/valve.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

No one else grabbing these babies up?


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a lot of companies and one particular company that goes around discrediting other companies work because they have not been able to make such products or understand the benefits of these products.
Valves are important if you want to make more power. Think of all the stress ur valves go under when being driven around. 
The materials used are top notch, and if i had the money, i'll get some, but I'm waiting till next year to begin rebuilding my car...parts are so damn expensive in Australia.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_...parts are so damn expensive in Australia.

Some of the best products I ever sold came from Aussie town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics coming later on today.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

July 4th bump for INA


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

One more kit my way please


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_One more kit my way please









Got you chief. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Aussies are good at tinkering and making bits and pieces, but mostly on V8's here, and when it comes to the V-dubs, we get ignored. 
Was going to get my head guy to make custom valves for me, but since you have released these, makes my life easier.
Just wondering if you guys would be interested in making an RHD exhaust manifold with inconel for me?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_
Just wondering if you guys would be interested in making an RHD exhaust manifold with inconel for me?

Not inconnel but we do have a RHD turbo kit ready for release very soon.
email me for further details.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_








 
Beautiful piece's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ferrea started off making valve train parts for Bike motors back in the day, 9K should be nothing for them to make reliable .







Bob.G


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

So, What turbo to use for 22 [email protected] RPM


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_So, What turbo to use for 22 [email protected] RPM









i started with a [email protected] at 8500rpm....currently using an HTA3586







the 3071 actually had an awesome powerband


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Ferrea started off making valve train parts for Bike motors back in the day, 9K should be nothing for them to make reliable .







Bob.G

Actually, we started off making domestic V8 valve train parts...that rev to 9k! Making these are no problem at all being that we do bike valves that go to 14k and import valves and spring combos that go to 11k.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fantastic photoshooting Issam!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (KingVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingVR* »_
Actually, we started off making domestic V8 valve train parts...that rev to 9k! Making these are no problem at all being that we do bike valves that go to 14k and import valves and spring combos that go to 11k.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fantastic photoshooting Issam!!

Thanks Scott
Quality pieces for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

The whole kit looks nice too!
Just recieved mine today - and it really looks like quality beyond heaven


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

more ktis out the door
keep em coming!!!
p.s. if you refer someone to this thread and they make a purchase we will "reward" you so there is some incentive! advertisers that give back!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

what are the new valve sets made from


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i am working with a company on that, their will be something hopefully by years end..i purchased a used DSG trans and am getting them the complete trans for you DSG guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:56 PM 6-29-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good things a coming


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (KingVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingVR* »_
Back to the topic at hand.....Jeff asked me if I could pop in and answer this question regarding the material that the valves are constructed from.
Intake valves are made from a Martensitic Alloy SAE HNV3, where the benefits of using this material on the intake side are: high tensile, excellent elevated-temperature air oxidation resistance and good strength 932 – 1112°F. It is the primary alloy used for medium-to heavy duty intake valve applications. The intake valves for the Audi/VW FSi / TFSi 2.0L engine have hardened valve seats for increase resistance to seat wear and extends the life of the valve seats especially for turbo engine applications.
thanks, how does this stack up to the Iconel or whatever the 034 ones are made of
Exhaust valves are made from a Super Alloy SAE HEV-5 (Nimonic 80A), where the benefits of using this material on the exhaust side are: highest heat resistant material for turbo applications (2400°F max temp rating), fatigue strength, oxidation, and leaded-fuel corrosion resistance are far superior to any other stainless steels. 

As a note regarding the temperature levels, the intakes are never saturated to the same thermal level as an exhaust valve due to the incoming air and fuel charge extracting the heat from the valve that was absorbed during the combustion cycle.
Very glad to see the interest level for this engine. We hope that it continues!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

head work needed for over sized kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_head work needed for over sized kit?

Shawn [email protected] is doing my head right now with over sized valves, pm or call him and see what is involved in doing over sized..he is one of the very few experts at it on here


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I hope krom is reading this....


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

Guys,
I have seen and experienced a few cars that were over revved. (mine .. lol)
Valve train had no issues but the rocker arms jumped off the hydraulic lifters.
This is a great product and I just added it to my my have list ..the oversize kit of course ... but since you guys are the experts is there a solution to solve that problem.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (devanf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devanf* »_
Valve train had no issues but the rocker arms jumped off the hydraulic lifters.

The shims should solve that.


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

Explain that one to me ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (devanf)*

The shims keep the lifters from being fully depressed at high rpm which takes load off the clips that retain the rockers to the lifter


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (Murder'd)*

Has anyone calculated piston speeds at 8500+ RPM?? With the stroke of this engine I don't see 8500+ RPM being very safe.
just my


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JR is that a joke or are you being serious?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_JR is that a joke or are you being serious? 

would have to be a joke...
Better run and tell all the 9A/PL guys from the late 80's/early 90's that they are doomed...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

Not a joke. Well lets say 9K RPM I don't think the valves are gonna last very long, meaning contact with the pistons. I could be wrong though..
Here is a little Motorsport Info... At 7800 RPM these motors are bending valves, In a drag race situation they will prob be fine, but in a endurance race the pistons are hitting the valves and bending.. 
Also what about the cam lobes? Can they withstand the extra spring tension on the lobes or are they going to accelerate wear? 



_Modified by [email protected] at 2:33 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not a joke. Well lets say 9K RPM I don't think the valves are gonna last very long, meaning contact with the pistons. I could be wrong though..

If you're running OEM components, (or even a competitor of mine), you may have this issue at 9k RPM. Our spring setups are designed with the intent that these engines will be operated to this extreme.
Any time that I've looked into why people don't blow up their engines more often with other brands of spring kits (and valves) besides ours, it usually turns out that they are simply not turning the engine high enough (*as high as they could and still make power*) because when they went to tune the engine, they were not able to make power up high like they expected, so they simply never run the engine that high. The customers running our Ferrea parts can keep the valves shut when they need to be shut, letting the valves to follow the cam lobe properly and stay under control, which allows them to continue to make the maximum power potential that they ever could. What really hits this concept home is when I say: "_If you care about your cam specs at all...then you might as well just throw those numbers right in the trash once you lost control of the valve motion_"


_Quote »_
Here is a little Motorsport Info... At 7800 RPM these motors are bending valves, In a drag race situation they will prob be fine, but in a endurance race the pistons are hitting the valves and bending.. 

Once again, _"these motors"_ (the FSI I suppose you are referring to) have not had an aftermarket spring kit available until now. As a rule of thumb any engine with a hydraulic lifter will experience an inability to stay pumped up properly beyond 7k RPM, lose proper valve lash contact, which then leads to the rockers getting tossed off, or worse yet such extreme situations where the valve slams shut so harshly because its is no longer following the cam lobe for closing control, that it can break the head of the valve off. 
Haven't heard about a Honda B-series having problems running to 7800 RPM much? Thats because they do not have a lifter mechanism to get pumped down.



_Quote »_
Also what about the cam lobes? Can they withstand the extra spring tension on the lobes or are they going to accelerate wear? 

This is a completely moot point for the FSI as the contact point to the cam lobe is a needle-bearing roller wheel. The only case where spring tension could be so high is in our most extreme Honda B-Series spring kit where factory spring pressure closed is about 45 pounds, this specific kit sets up at 110 pounds closed. The B-Series uses a crude _friction-contact_ pad. For this heavy spring setup, the solution is to use our VTEC-Killer rocker arm that uses a needle-bearing roller wheel conversion, and weighs only 40% of the OEM rocker, which assist in making it easier to keep everything stable and under control.
Heres the concept that we follow:
Make the highest quality components short of requiring customers to have a NASA-sized financial budget, (the space agency, not the road race format), capable of allowing an engine to make its maximum power potential due to proper design and materials that can handle the increased stresses.
Our competition however is just simple competition...however the only thing that they stand to beat us on is marketing hype and price point.
You can save money going with cheaper-priced parts on the first build, but when something fails it will always have been less costly to have used the more premium (Ferrea level quality) parts the first time around. And hey, you'll be able to make more power with them as well. BONUS!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by KingVR at 9:31 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (devanf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devanf* »_Guys,
I have seen and experienced a few cars that were over revved. (mine .. lol)
*Valve train had no issues but the rocker arms jumped off the hydraulic lifters.*
This is a great product and I just added it to my my have list ..the oversize kit of course ... but since you guys are the experts is there a solution to solve that problem.

For your _geek-reading_ enjoyment:

_Quote, originally posted by *Ferrea Literature* »_Ferrea's Lifter Shim for the FSI cylinder head is designed to alleviate two performance/reliability issues: Upon high RPM the stability of the FSI rockers have been known to fail which causes the rocker to be kicked off of its lifter socket and/or break the spring-retaining clips. The Ferrea Lifter shims help resolve this issue by minimizing the amount of collapse that is possible by preloading the lifter body from the bottom. The shim is designed to preload the lifter body by approximately 2/3rds of the total potential travel amount. When the engine operates at an RPM higher than it was engineered for, the rate of cycles per second becomes so extreme that it cannot maintain proper valve lash tension due to the oil pressure-filling volume being overcome by the excessive cycle frequency of the cam lobe compressing the lifter body.



_Modified by KingVR at 10:15 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (KingVR)*

thanks for all the info scott, can't wait to send you pics of everything installed in the ported head


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanx mate .. now I want it even more ..


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (KingVR)*

I wish I knew about this when I had my head off the car ..
Damn ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (devanf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devanf* »_I wish I knew about this when I had my head off the car ..
Damn ...









ferrea took their time and really dug into this head, they did a great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (KingVR)*

Scott thanks so much for that great post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

I'm glad you guys are bringing from real time solutions to REALLY upgrade the FSI valve train weak points. All JR was getting at is there are several week points on the stock OEM components that can not withstand the extreme abuse resulting from revving these engines to 9,000 RPM.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm glad you guys are bringing from real time solutions to REALLY upgrade the FSI valve train weak points. *All JR was getting at is there are several week points on the stock OEM components that can not withstand the extreme abuse resulting from revving these engines to 9,000 RPM.*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ahhhhh!! Honestly, it did come across as if he was suggesting those issues would happen even with the Ferrea parts. 
Not many OEM parts work at 9000 RPM very well without something failing. Even the Honda S2000 had issues which is why they increased the displacement and lowered the engine speed by 1k RPM. (That's an entire story in itself. The crappy locks were pulling through the super thin retainers and dropping valves, that combined with if someone were to be at the max RPM, and mistakenly downshift when they meant to upshift: Disaster Strikes)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All JR was getting at is there are several week points on the stock OEM components that can not withstand the extreme abuse resulting from revving these engines to 9,000 RPM. 

That is pretty much the name of the game.
You have to remember these motors are designed as a package to incorporate both reliability and performance at a very decent ratio.
Once you start upgrading parts (performance) you start turning the bias against the reliability.
I think Ferrea did an excellent job with this set up and I cant wait for Mr.KROM to get my head


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

I totally agree. I had Ferrea In my 1.8T Head and they were great!!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey guys I am Jarod From SCCH and I currently have Jeff's head @ my place to do the Port work for him. As some of you may know I am extremely busy but I will do what I can to answer any questions you have pertaining to this head/Build.
The info posted thus far from the Ferrea guy is very good. They have an outstanding record in the aftermarket industry as far as there Valve train parts go. In regards to My testing on Jeffs particular head goes I would love to do some back to back flow comparisons on the head in stock form to see what kind of advantages flow wise these valves offer in addition to the weight and strength saving. As I typically use Supertech units in 90% of my heads and they average a 12CFM gain across the board with just a simple valve change on most stock heads.
Jeff what do you think do you have the time for me to do this comparison test?
~Jarod.



_Modified by X K R O M X at 12:25 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hehe.. he can't say no to that








We need the tests to prove it works!
My valves are getting installed "right now" - and so far it really looks like a VERY good product!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_Hey guys I am Jarod From SCCH and I currently have Jeff's head @ my place to do the Port work for him. As some of you may know I am extremely busy but I will do what I can to answer any questions you have pertaining to this head/Build.
The info posted thus far from the Ferrea guy is very good. They have an outstanding record in the aftermarket industry as far as there Valve train parts go. In regards to My testing on Jeffs particular head goes I would love to do some back to back flow comparisons on the head in stock form to see what kind of advantages flow wise these valves offer in addition to the weight and strength saving. As I typically use Supertech units in 90% of my heads and they average a 12CFM gain across the board with just a simple valve change on most stock heads.
Jeff what do you think do you have the time for me to do this comparison test?
~Jarod.


Sounds good to me just remember though my valves are 1mm oversized..maybe we can also get flow numbers on stock size valves too in the future. It would be great to see stock vs. ferrea valves vs. ferrea 1mm oversized, flow numbers are always good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see you at WF










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:25 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sounds good to me just remember though my valves are 1mm oversized..maybe we can also get flow numbers on stock size valves too in the future. It would be great to see stock vs. ferrea valves vs. ferrea 1mm oversized, flow numbers are always good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see you at WF









I can easily send up a pair of intake and exhaust valves to him for testing. Just say the word.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (KingVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingVR* »_
I can easily send up a pair of intake and exhaust valves to him for testing. Just say the word.

thanks scott!! i will talk to him tomorrow in person while setting up for WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thanks scott!! i will talk to him tomorrow in person while setting up for WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jarod is going to be @ WF15?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Jarod is going to be @ WF15?

Rumor has it he will be


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Rumor has it he will be









HA!
I would come down just for that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
HA!
I would come down just for that!

its not to late


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Jarod is going to be @ WF15?


I have been there the last 5 years where have you been?.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

Issam catch a plane tonight to NY i will pick you up, i will be at FFE all night getting ready for WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I was there last year...
where were you? Hiding?
edit: VALVES

_Modified by INA at 3:53 PM 7-16-2009_

Over seeing out flashing dynasty, Wee did over 200 cars in the two days.I am most often found 2 the AWE booth or on the way to the bathroom.........LOL.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
I am most often found 2 the AWE booth or on the way to the bathroom.........LOL.
 
Wait there in 2 totally different area's .LOL
Ill have to come by and say high







Bob.G


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

2 more sets out the door. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDM2DTM (May 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingVR* »_
Even the Honda S2000 had issues which is why they increased the displacement and lowered the engine speed by 1k RPM. (That's an entire story in itself. The crappy locks were pulling through the super thin retainers and dropping valves, that combined with if someone were to be at the max RPM, and mistakenly downshift when they meant to upshift: Disaster Strikes)




Oh that's bull****. The American market wants torque. The F20C continued to be used in other markets until this year's demise of the S2K. Repeat: The F22C was only available in the American market.
I drove both vehicles at length and I admit the F20C was the more pleasant motor for the driving enthusiast. For grandma who wanted a Honda 'vert, the extra 20ft-lb/tq made at 1000RPM lower was nice.
Besides, I could downshift at 7K in an AP1 and exceed the software governed revlimiter. Ask me how I know... I used to own a Z1 RSX-S that revved to 8600RPM.


_Modified by JDM2DTM at 8:54 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

my head is almost ready to go


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Al-Anabi Clark

BUMP FOR AL-ANABI CLARK!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

We are also offering ARP head studs and a whole heep of performance parts for those that care.


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

SUCH A GREAT PRODUCT, SEEMS HASE BEEN SELLED ALOT. I AM CURIOUS TO KNOW THAT WHY THERE HAVE NO ANY TEST REPORT?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (smartyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartyin* »_SUCH A GREAT PRODUCT, SEEMS HASE BEEN SELLED ALOT. I AM CURIOUS TO KNOW THAT WHY THERE HAVE NO ANY TEST REPORT?

Marc has done some testing with them already, my head is not done yet.
Marc made a nice 499whp however has other things to finish before taking the car up higher.
My motor build right now is a bottom end with scat rods/JE pistons, cylinder head is ported by SCCH, full Ferrea kit and Schrick cams, Viped ecu and my HTA3586R, then i will be testing all the way to 9500rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smartyin (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Marc has done some testing with them already, my head is not done yet.
Marc made a nice 499whp however has other things to finish before taking the car up higher.
My motor build right now is a bottom end with scat rods/JE pistons, cylinder head is ported by SCCH, full Ferrea kit and Schrick cams, Viped ecu and my HTA3586R, then i will be testing all the way to 9500rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

GD to hear that!
so are you guys runing the oversize kit? i think i would get the stock size. because it is difficult to do a remote tune....stock size should be better.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (smartyin)*

Marc is using stock size I am using 1mm oversized


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

So, is the revs limited to the software installed? i have revo stage 2+ and 360 BHP , will installing this kit mean i need software changes ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (CupraK1)*

yes software change required


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no worries. any videos of a car in action with these?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'll be running a set as soon as i get my head back.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'll be running a set as soon as i get my head back.

Cant wait!


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

who's in for video's ?
http://www.vimeo.com/5788047


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

So what do you guys recommend using as the smallest turbo feasible to actually see a benefit from this?
I know a k04 and gt2871 are too small as the k04 starts to lose boost before even stock redline, so would you recommend at least a gt30 or what?
I don't mean a turbo that has to be capable of effectively supporting 8500 rpm or anything, but maybe a target of ~7500 rpm. Any ideas? I love my k04 and all, but if I can maintain decent power down low and get a lot more up high I'm all for it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_So what do you guys recommend using as the smallest turbo feasible to actually see a benefit from this?
I know a k04 and gt2871 are too small as the k04 starts to lose boost before even stock redline, so would you recommend at least a gt30 or what?
I don't mean a turbo that has to be capable of effectively supporting 8500 rpm or anything, but maybe a target of ~7500 rpm. Any ideas? I love my k04 and all, but if I can maintain decent power down low and get a lot more up high I'm all for it.

Most dyno's of the K04 show them falling off after a certain RPM.I am not sure how one would benefit from increased rpm's on a stock or similar turbocharger but definitely there will be an improvement on a 2871R


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Most dyno's of the K04 show them falling off after a certain RPM.I am not sure how one would benefit from increased rpm's on a stock or similar turbocharger but definitely there will be an improvement on a 2871R

Yeah, I mentioned the K04 being too small







. After reviewing some more dynos of GT2871r equipped cars, I agree it would actually work pretty well with this setup most likely.
Thanks, just seeing what I'd have to upgrade to if I wanted to use this product.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Guys,
We have 1 STOCK SIZED valvetrain kit in EUROPE that we will sell for a very good deal.If ANYONE is interested please send us a PM.









Why haven't you told me ?!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (marc1171)*

I've pmd lots of people regarding this great deal. I must have missed your sn. Just send us a pm to get this great offer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

I still have my oversize kit on the shelf.. And the standard kit in my car








But we are building 2-3 more TFSI engines now. One going into a S3.. So we might need it!


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

So the HPFP can handle 8500 rpm or not? I have the autotech one


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (CLestat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLestat* »_So the HPFP can handle 8500 rpm or not? I have the autotech one

I cant speak for the Autotech unit since I only run the APR fuel pump which has been dyno tested to over 9000 rpm's.


----------



## fatjohnperformance (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

Maybe i cant read,or was reading too fast. But what are the actual specs on these springs? As in seat/open pressure,bind,etc.?


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I cant speak for the Autotech unit since I only run the APR fuel pump which has been dyno tested to over 9000 rpm's.

The spring in the APR HPFP has been change for one harder than the OEM?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (CLestat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLestat* »_
The spring in the APR HPFP has been change for one harder than the OEM?

According to APR, yes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

I heard that in independent testing the APR hpfp along with the Ferrea 1mm oversized kit was brought all the way to 9,800rpm.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Injectors are still the limiting factor for these engines....
If that's solved then someone will be able to strap on a big enough turbo to still be making power at 8500rpm. I don't see much use for these if that doesn't happen.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwisthebest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwisthebest* »_Injectors are still the limiting factor for these engines....
If that's solved then someone will be able to strap on a big enough turbo to still be making power at 8500rpm. I don't see much use for these if that doesn't happen.

Horsepower is a function of RPM.
Enjoy your 3071R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone should start selling springs identical to the ones apr uses in their fuel pumps so we can all start getting rev happy and buying the valvetrain kits without need to buy the apr fuel pump. Autotech guys needs some love too.


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

For my edification, for the injectors being maxxed out, is it the pulse width that is maxxed out at peak RPM's or is it the low pressure fuel supply cannot keep up with the demand? I'm slightly confused on this.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I do not know from experience, but I beleive the low pressure fuel supply is maxxed, and the RS4's only outflow the low pressure supply by a small margin once more fuel is supplied on the low pressure side.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Has Ferrea upgraded Lifters to avoid trouble with them when rev. up to 7500+ ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Has Ferrea upgraded Lifters to avoid trouble with them when rev. up to 7500+ ?

They shim them just like the do for the evo's and a few other motors, no more broken rocker clips past 7500 rpm
Ferrea kept me notified all the way threw the building process, they asked me my opinion on several different style setups and i explained to them what would be needed to make other style setups work and they came to the conclusion this was the best setup for a daily driver. We played with the idea of making adjustable lifters like a B series honda but i explained to them most the general public is not capable of pulling the cams out to adjust everything every 20,000 miles so the shims will work great because their are no adjustments needed. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:30 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So you swear, that my lifters don´t explode or loose function when rev. up to 8000 in cause of increased oil pressure?
I didnt know that just the shims are able to ensure, that these lifters make more than 7500....and to be honest. I still have some stomach ache and not sure wheather to set the limiter at 7500 or 8000 with this kit...
but thx for your answear jeff...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. (btw. 1360 Dollars each costum DI Injector from bosch-motorsport when buying 100 pieces


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hendrik)*

The problem with the lifters breaking the clips above 7500 rpm is because the lifter gets bottomed out at that rpm putting to much strees on the clip and in return breaking the clip loose and throwing a rocker. With the shims the lifter will always be simulated as pumped up even when depressed which means no more rocker clips broken. Evo guys had this same problem before we did.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Well...then I´ll maybe try high rev.








If anything goes wrong, I will write you every 12 hours a Cry-Mail


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Well...then I´ll maybe try high rev.








If anything goes wrong, I will write you every 12 hours a Cry-Mail









Thats what he is there for....


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

I rev to 8250RPM right now with this kit - and NO problems what so ever







Raising it to 8500 next week before my dynosession








Well - only problem is that my tach only reads 8000RPM


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how many hours would you say for a qualified tech to do this install?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_I rev to 8250RPM right now with this kit - and NO problems what so ever







Raising it to 8500 next week before my dynosession








Well - only problem is that my tach only reads 8000RPM









APR Fuel pump is holding up fine? How long have you revved this high?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_I rev to 8250RPM right now with this kit - and NO problems what so ever








Well - only problem is that my tach only reads 8000RPM










Time for a 3582


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
APR Fuel pump is holding up fine? How long have you revved this high?

Yup.. no problems with the APR pump so far








I have been upping the limit step by step - so hard to tell.. But ive had the 3071 in for 15K KM - and the ferrera kit for something like 13K.. Last 3 or 4K has been with 8250RPM limit. but My APR pump has been in since day one almost - and rev'ed to 7500rpm with the K04 turbo. So the pump itself has about 35K KM on it! And don't worry - ive beaten it alot!







Good quality product.. so far


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Time for a 3582









Im on it


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
Im on it









what are you doing so you don't run out of fuel??


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
what are you doing so you don't run out of fuel??

hehe.. i got that covered 100% - but how, i can't tell you


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

5th injector setup


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
hehe.. i got that covered 100% - but how, i can't tell you












not fair!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
hehe.. i got that covered 100% - but how, i can't tell you










sssh
More Valvetrains IN STOCK







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

If anyone needs a brand new APR fuel pump we have 1 in stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

Next orders that will be going out. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

No hurry! Santa was already here,...here in Germany








thx issam and jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












_Modified by Hendrik at 2:17 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_how many hours would you say for a qualified tech to do this install?!


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fatjohnperformance)*

5th injector is not magic, but he has another solution I think...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_how many hours would you say for a qualified tech to do this install?! 


Sorry I did not see this question.








If you have the head on a bench it is about 75-90mins to install from start to finish.
If you want to send me a core head I could do it for you free of charge.Just ordered the valve seals from Jeff and send them over to me.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

Take advantage of our Christmas special!
*VWVORTEX CHRISTMAS PRICING (SHIPPING INCLUDED) :*
Ferrea 06F/06H Stock Diameter kit 28mm/33.9mm = *1099.99 USD*
Ferrea 06F/06H Oversized kit 29mm/34.9mm = *1099.99 USD*
You can thank this guy for the pricing....


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_If you want to send me a core head I could do it for you free of charge.Just ordered the valve seals from Jeff and send them over to me.








You cant beat that deal
Free install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Take advantage of our Christmas special!
*VWVORTEX CHRISTMAS PRICING (SHIPPING INCLUDED) :*
Ferrea 06F/06H Stock Diameter kit 28mm/33.9mm = *1099.99 USD*
Ferrea 06F/06H Oversized kit 29mm/34.9mm = *1099.99 USD*
You can thank this guy for the pricing....

THANK YOU SANTA for hundreds in savings


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
THANK YOU SANTA for hundreds in savings

















shoooou cuz!
Thanks for all the orders everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leviathan18 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

awesome deal on the ferrea kit, and i want to see that cupra's dyno at 8500rpm


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (leviathan18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leviathan18* »_awesome deal on the ferrea kit, and i want to see that cupra's dyno at 8500rpm 


making some changes on the car right now








should be done start february - with enough breath to make alot of HP!


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (leviathan18)*

I just orederd my kit today.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (Serrari)*

Can anybody post th part no of
- Valve stem Seals
- Lifters
- rocker arms
..? 
Thanks a lot. I´ve seen someone who ceramic coated the valves and the whole head. Does anybody think that this makes sense ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Can anybody post th part no of
- Valve stem Seals *036109675A*
- Lifters *022109423D*
- rocker arms *06E109417F*
..? 
Thanks a lot. I´ve seen someone who ceramic coated the valves and the whole head. Does anybody think that this makes sense ?


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** ([email protected])*

hug


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_hug









And kisses
if you need any of the OEM parts with your kit let me know and Jeff will ship it with the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** (INA)*

Only 2 sets left out of this batch.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Sorry I did not see this question.








If you have the head on a bench it is about 75-90mins to install from start to finish.
If you want to send me a core head I could do it for you free of charge.Just ordered the valve seals from Jeff and send them over to me.


O RLY... hmmmm...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
O RLY... hmmmm... 


YARLY!


----------



## leviathan18 (Jul 31, 2007)

what are you doing to the cupra ? im planing a cupra right now or goal 500whp with a gt3071


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (leviathan18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_Just wanted to let you know that Sammy and INA Engineering where awesome, great service, excellent price and fast shipping, the kit arrived in 4 days all the way from Canada to Mexico. Cant wait to install the kit, here are some pics:


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Got mine yesterday! Great service.. Thanks again!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Got mine yesterday! Great service.. Thanks again!









Anytime Jonny!
1 more oversized kit in stock!


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

i was wondering if you guys are ever going to build performance camshafts? that are not 2k ..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (FuN:TuRBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuN:TuRBO* »_i was wondering if you guys are ever going to build performance camshafts? that are not 2k ..









They are coming.
We know of 3 companies currently making cams for the FSI.


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

I was wondering if the valve kit addresses in any way the factory "feature" of leaky valve guides that are supposed to clean the valves to "great effect".
Could a different valve guide/valve seal stop this problem? Don't know of anyone that likes cleaning his valves on a 2010 automobile.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (toledor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toledor* »_
I was wondering if the valve kit addresses in any way the factory "feature" of leaky valve guides that are supposed to clean the valves to "great effect".
Could a different valve guide/valve seal stop this problem? Don't know of anyone that likes cleaning his valves on a 2010 automobile.

Didnt realise that the valve guides had a "valve cleaning" feature. The only way to effectively have a clean cylinder head is by doing the following:
* remove your old cylinder head
* disassemble it
* sonic clean the head to remove the gunk
* sonic clean the intake manifold
* Do an OEM rebuild
* install water meth
sea foam and all that bs does not work.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Didnt realise that the valve guides had a "valve cleaning" feature. The only way to effectively have a clean cylinder head is by doing the following:
* remove your old cylinder head
* disassemble it
* sonic clean the head to remove the gunk
* sonic clean the intake manifold
* Do an OEM rebuild
* install water meth
sea foam and all that bs does not work.










VW built in a feature call "valve weeping" it allows oil to drip down the valve stems and causes the majority of the buildup... there must be a way to block that off. A catch can + this would stop a heck of allot of valve deposits.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
VW built in a feature call "valve weeping" it allows oil to drip down the valve stems and causes the majority of the buildup... there must be a way to block that off. A catch can + this would stop a heck of allot of valve deposits. 

Mike,
Not doubting you reading a TSB from VW or similar but there is no valve weeping feature. I have a 45,000 km uncleaned cylinder head and a brand new 0 km cylinder head here where can analyse the differences. The deposit build can be seen in the intake manifold and at the mouth of the intake port. If there was a valve sweeping feature then deposits would be seen at the base of the guides and towards the opening of the combustion chamber.
If the valve seals allowed oil to seep pass them then alot of VW owners would be in for a shock.
As for blocking it off, the only way to effectively clean deposits is by having some form of "fuel" injected into the intake tract pre combustion chamber / intake valve. The only system that seems to be working is methanol injection but I know customers that go through a litre a day


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Mike,
Not doubting you reading a TSB from VW or similar but there is no valve weeping feature. I have a 45,000 km uncleaned cylinder head and a brand new 0 km cylinder head here where can analyse the differences. The deposit build can be seen in the intake manifold and at the mouth of the intake port. If there was a valve sweeping feature then deposits would be seen at the base of the guides and towards the opening of the combustion chamber.
If the valve seals allowed oil to seep pass them then alot of VW owners would be in for a shock.
As for blocking it off, the only way to effectively clean deposits is by having some form of "fuel" injected into the intake tract pre combustion chamber / intake valve. The only system that seems to be working is methanol injection but I know customers that go through a litre a day


















http://www.google.com/patents?...false
its right there in there patent for the FSI...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
its right there in there patent for the FSI... 


Ye I read that unfortunately it makes no sense as to what we have been finding within the heads.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Ye I read that unfortunately it makes no sense as to what we have been finding within the heads.










its pretty bad idea and might be causing the majority of buildup, you know like 1000% more about the 2.0T Issam i am just trying to see what you guys thought of that. But if you are not seeing it in the valve train thats even more concerning, because that means there is no fix for this at all and after a certain period every 2.0T will need a valve cleaning..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
its pretty bad idea and might be causing the majority of buildup, you know like 1000% more about the 2.0T Issam i am just trying to see what you guys thought of that. But if you are not seeing it in the valve train thats even more concerning, because that means there is no fix for this at all and after a certain period every 2.0T will need a valve cleaning.. 

I think that aftermarket valve seals and a good catch can kit coupled with water meth will make your engine oh so pretty.
Unfortunately I am not sure how many of you have been driving with your A/C on and the interior smells like oil mist


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

I think that info on the valve weeping was before the current version of FSI (BPY) most info in the Mechanical SSP's is from the AXX engine.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Last oversized kit in stock!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : FERREA VALVETRAIN KITS - HELLO 8500+ RPM's! *** ([email protected])*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Bump for fully built CNC ported heads !


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

INA said:


> Bump for fully built CNC ported heads !


 PM me some figures please


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

to which email?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*PM* sent


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

EL_3grab said:


> *PM* sent


 Replied!
more kits in stock.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CNC'ed heads ready to role!
PM!!


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Wich are they?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CLestat said:


> Wich are they?


 Both FSI & TSI


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We have 2 sets of CAT 7602002 (Stage 2) Cams in Stock .Perfect for anyone running the Ferrea Valvetrain.

CNC'ed head packages will be available before EOY.

stage2 profiles for use with VVT: 
- intake: 270° / 223° / 11.75mm / [email protected]° (full advance) 
- exhaust: 262° / 215° / 11.00mm / [email protected]° 

Also can arrange Stage 1 cams for those on stock internals.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> We have 2 sets of CAT 7602002 (Stage 2) Cams in Stock .Perfect for anyone running the Ferrea Valvetrain.
> 
> CNC'ed head packages will be available before EOY.
> 
> ...


Issam, do these cams also have the OEM notch for installation or are they like the Schricks
that need to be timed ?

Oh and i already have cams, but some pics would be nice..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

They are machined to clear the head studs/bolts so yes just like OEM


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

- intake: 256° / 208° / 11.25mm (6.67mm) / [email protected]° (full advance)
- exhaust: 256° / 208° / 10.25mm (6.09mm) / [email protected]°
- these profiles will work with the original valve spring setup

This should be the stage 1 spec, I have laying around next to me. Where is the advantage of having "stage 2" --> I have stock ferrea Valvetrain kit and referring to Ferrea itself, valvespings are rated at 11mm lift. Thats why I thought these "stage one specs" are the limit of what is possible and needed for available FSI fueling solutions and lets say 8k rpm´s on a GT30R.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> They are machined to clear the head studs/bolts so yes just like OEM


I mean, does that mean that you can use the OEM fixing tool for setting timing ?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> - intake: 256° / 208° / 11.25mm (6.67mm) / [email protected]° (full advance)
> - exhaust: 256° / 208° / 10.25mm (6.09mm) / [email protected]°
> - these profiles will work with the original valve spring setup
> 
> This should be the stage 1 spec, I have laying around next to me. Where is the advantage of having "stage 2" --> I have stock ferrea Valvetrain kit and referring to Ferrea itself, valvespings are rated at 11mm lift. Thats why I thought these "stage one specs" are the limit of what is possible and needed for available FSI fueling solutions and lets say 8k rpm´s on a GT30R.


Hey Hendrik did you manage to find what are the S3 cam specs ?

You said you had some access... :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> I mean, does that mean that you can use the OEM fixing tool for setting timing ?


No,.. you cannot do the install that easy.

Due to the other thing, I PM´ed you: I will post it in the forum as soon as I have reliable results!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> No,.. you cannot do the install that easy.
> 
> Due to the other thing, I PM´ed you: I will post it in the forum as soon as I have reliable results!


Ok thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

VVT? about damn time. lol''

vtech, yo! :laugh: i kid, i kid.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I will say these CNC'ed heads are sexy as hell


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Price of cams?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

pics of the head, cam, and perhaps some engine bay pics?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Cams will be sold for 989 USD + shipping:thumbup:

Wont post pics until the project cars are posted up


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

INA said:


> I will say these CNC'ed heads are sexy as hell


 You are going to make me rob a bank. You need to seriously stop making such insane products.


----------



## viperdsa (Nov 28, 2007)

How much low end would one lose with the stage 2 cams? Also how much would you guess they shift the power band up the rpm range?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

viperdsa said:


> How much low end would one lose with the stage 2 cams? Also how much would you guess they shift the power band up the rpm range?


Depends on what supporting modifications you have. If I tell you "X whp loss @ Y rpm" and you install the cams and find that your results are not the same as my predictions then you as a customer is going to be upset. Cams shift the power band and every set up will be different.


----------



## viperdsa (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm planning on going with PPT's turbo kit with a 3076R, fully built bottom end with 9.5:1CR, 1mm oversized Ferrea valvetrain and intake manifold with a bigger TB at some point. The only thing I'm on the fence about now are cams, whether it's something mild like a stage 1 cam or more aggressive i'm not sure. Dont want to lose a lot of spool up though


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

viperdsa said:


> I'm planning on going with PPT's turbo kit with a 3076R, fully built bottom end with 9.5:1CR, 1mm oversized Ferrea valvetrain and intake manifold with a bigger TB at some point. The only thing I'm on the fence about now are cams, whether it's something mild like a stage 1 cam or more aggressive i'm not sure. Dont want to lose a lot of spool up though


When thinking about going to oversized valves i was told there is a 5% increase over the stock size, so i opted NOT to do it cause it isn't as simple as it sounds.These don't just pop in, and people should realize it.

Your head has to be machined to accept the bigger valves, and i really don't know of someone would do that with the risk of f*in the head just for a 5% increase.So yeah it's nice to say "i'm going with oversized valves" but be aware of what exactly that means before you..announce it to the world...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

viperdsa said:


> I'm planning on going with PPT's turbo kit with a 3076R, fully built bottom end with 9.5:1CR, 1mm oversized Ferrea valvetrain and intake manifold with a bigger TB at some point. The only thing I'm on the fence about now are cams, whether it's something mild like a stage 1 cam or more aggressive i'm not sure. Dont want to lose a lot of spool up though


Go with the Stage II cams. They recommend the stage I cams to someone on stock valvetrain so I expect the Stage II cams to be the units to go for.I wouldnt use a "mild cam" on a 3076R turbocharger in any case.



For those asking us.

We will be selling the CNC ported heads for $4299 USD.

This will include the following:


BPY Cylinder head
INA Engineering CNC Ported/Machined finish ports
Intake 31% (max) increased flow
Exhaust 18% (max) increased flow
4-angle Inlet Valve job
3-angle & radius Exhaust Valve job
Valves are lapped (new seats installed for +1mm valves)
Heads are Ultra Sonic cleaned prior to assembly
Ferrea Super Alloy Exhaust Valves
Ferrea Intake Valves
Ferrea Valve springs + Ti Retainers
Knife edged port divider 
Flapper slots deleted
CAT Stage II Camshafts - 270° / 262° 
INA Engineering CNC Machined Valve with Matching serial # to identify cylinder head.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> Go with the Stage II cams. They recommend the stage I cams to someone on stock valvetrain so I expect the Stage II cams to be the units to go for.I wouldnt use a "mild cam" on a 3076R turbocharger in any case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats AWESOME Issam.

Really professional work.

I'm glad there is at least someone doing some homework and giving to the community. :beer: :thumbup:

But the price is pretty high, even though it's worth it.Don't know many that can afford that setup.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GolfRS said:


> But the price is pretty high, even though it's worth it.Don't know many that can afford that setup.


When you factor in what the valve train costs and cams cost , you are halfway there....
we could remove the cams from the price of course or just supply the CNC cores. Lots of options to be finalized.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> When you factor in what the valve train costs and cams cost , you are halfway there....
> we could remove the cams from the price of course or just supply the CNC cores. Lots of options to be finalized.


I guess you are right.I've already gotten the valvetrain so i am halfway there 

Issam, do you know what the effects of installing only one cam could be (and keeping the other stock) ?

Like installing only the intake or only the exhaust cam ? I know you can't really predict what will happen, but what does the theory say about something like that ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GolfRS said:


> I guess you are right.I've already gotten the valvetrain so i am halfway there
> 
> Issam, do you know what the effects of installing only one cam could be (and keeping the other stock) ?
> 
> Like installing only the intake or only the exhaust cam ? I know you can't really predict what will happen, but what does the theory say about something like that ?


I bet if we get a wilder intake cam in there , things might really start to happen.

I cant wait to get this engine dyno going


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> I bet if we get a wilder intake cam in there , things might really start to happen.
> 
> I cant wait to get this engine dyno going


Well i already have the S3 intake cam (don't really know if it's that different) but i was hoping to use my Schrick exhaust cam instead of the S3 exhaust cam since the Schrick has 11mm lift.

I am on a K04 so i hope it will improve the exhaust side a bit and maybe give me some more power up top combined with the increased intake from the P&P...

What do you say ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GolfRS said:


> Well i already have the S3 intake cam (don't really know if it's that different) but i was hoping to use my Schrick exhaust cam instead of the S3 exhaust cam since the Schrick has 11mm lift.
> 
> I am on a K04 so i hope it will improve the exhaust side a bit and maybe give me some more power up top combined with the increased intake from the P&P...
> 
> What do you say ?


 I say try it out.
Id love to get all of this dyno tested but that isnt in the cards right now unless someone wants to buy some motors


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> I say try it out.
> Id love to get all of this dyno tested but that isnt in the cards right now unless someone wants to buy some motors


Well as i've already said i have all the previous dyno's from my K04 setups (both with and without the cams), so now i'm gonna see what the P&P will actually do for the power and powerband (if i end up not installing the Schrick).

Really curious to see how that 31%+18% translates to POWER !!! :laugh:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

idk if id be up to dropping that much money on a P&P, plus shipping and whatnot, if i didnt know just how much it would help, or get some kind of general dyno plot to see how much it shifts the power band over.

id love to give it a spin though, if the price was right... need an oil cooler too. :laugh:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

has anyone video'd a 8000+rpm video? im interested in how this engine sounds and seeing needle wrap


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Krieger said:


> idk if id be up to dropping that much money on a P&P, plus shipping and whatnot, if i didnt know just how much it would help, or get some kind of general dyno plot to see how much it shifts the power band over.
> 
> id love to give it a spin though, if the price was right... need an oil cooler too. :laugh:


The 1.8T 20V guys are only NOW spending that kind of money on ported heads so I expect it to be a while for the 2.0 Guys:laugh:....BUT the good thing about the program is that it will work for the Lambo's and RS4 heads too.

Send me an email....maybe we can work something out


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

INA said:


> The 1.8T 20V guys are only NOW spending that kind of money on ported heads so I expect it to be a while for the 2.0 Guys:laugh:...


Is that a personal challange aimed at me? Like i said i do have plenty of FDIC banks around me


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

IMAN973 said:


> Is that a personal challange aimed at me? Like i said i do have plenty of FDIC banks around me


Haboob...with you its always a personal challenge....

Where is that 800whp dyno?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

INA said:


> Haboob...with you its always a personal challenge....
> 
> Where is that 800whp dyno?


Coming soon. I hear next season will be record braking for the INA team.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I heard that as well but I will believe it when it happens....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

emailed you. wanted to get wrenching. :beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Krieger said:


> emailed you. wanted to get wrenching. :beer:


Still writing up your reply


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

INA said:


> We have 2 sets of CAT 7602002 (Stage 2) Cams in Stock .Perfect for anyone running the Ferrea Valvetrain.
> 
> CNC'ed head packages will be available before EOY.
> 
> ...


Those specs are looking so much better than what I got from them some time ago and the pricing isn't that bad for the competition style billets. I want to get a solid season on the engine before I even think about cams but at least the options have been popping up. No way was I going Schrick unless the price dropped (a lot!) so had plans for some stock regrinds before I saw these specs here.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Also, could you post the checking height for the specs I just quoted; 1mm, .050", etc. :beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

billyVR6 said:


> Those specs are looking so much better than what I got from them some time ago and the pricing isn't that bad for the competition style billets. I want to get a solid season on the engine before I even think about cams but at least the options have been popping up. No way was I going Schrick unless the price dropped (a lot!) so had plans for some stock regrinds before I saw these specs here.


 Email me :thumbup:


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

INA said:


> Go with the Stage II cams. They recommend the stage I cams to someone on stock valvetrain so I expect the Stage II cams to be the units to go for.I wouldnt use a "mild cam" on a 3076R turbocharger in any case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ship the Head to you, how much time do you need for do this Job?

You work in the head of the TT of Serrari (Mexican guy)?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CLestat said:


> If I ship the Head to you, how much time do you need for do this Job?
> 
> You work in the head of the TT of Serrari (Mexican guy)?


Turn around time for cylinder heads right now is 14 business days. Send over an email if possible. We have alot of heads that in line for porting now.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

For those of you asking.
We will be offering the CNC porting starting at *1699 USD*. This includes checking the head for cracks, sonic cleaning , CNC'ing , installation of new guides and seats and assembly with Ferrea Valvetrain.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> For those of you asking.
> We will be offering the CNC porting starting at *1,242 € (1699 USD)*. This includes checking the head for cracks, sonic cleaning , CNC'ing , installation of new guides and seats and assembly with Ferrea Valvetrain.


Awesome work man. :thumbup:

If i was living in the U.S. i would have picked you to give me the.. "oversized version" :laugh:

Porting looks awesome btw


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GolfRS said:


> Awesome work man. :thumbup:
> 
> If i was living in the U.S. i would have picked you to give me the.. "oversized version" :laugh:
> 
> Porting looks awesome btw


Thanks for the support as always!


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

INA said:


> For those of you asking.
> We will be offering the CNC porting starting at *1699 USD*. This includes checking the head for cracks, sonic cleaning , CNC'ing , installation of new guides and seats and assembly with Ferrea Valvetrain.


Not include the ferrea kit I guess.

I'm from Mexico, In how much time is ready the work?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CLestat said:


> Not include the ferrea kit I guess.
> 
> I'm from Mexico, In how much time is ready the work?


We can have a head done and assembled 5 business days after we receive payment. As of this morning though I am all out of cores so I will need your head unless I find one today.
send over an email. Sergio has spoken highly of you.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> Thanks for the support as always!


No problem.I will have dyno results soon too, but right from the start car feels different with porting.

More torque down low, and i'm guessing (even though i'm not pushing it) its gonna fly up top also.

Definitely a good mod for those that have reached their "hardware limit" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

2 more heads out the door today!:laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Redline Speedworx now carrying our CNC'ed heads. Contact them for further details!:thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> *Redline Speed Worx is Proud to Present Fully CNC Machined & Ported FSI Cylinder Heads.*
> 
> 
> -	INA Engineering CNC Ported / Machined Finished Ports
> ...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CNC goodness!


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Can do a head but keeping the flaps¿


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

CLestat said:


> Can do a head but keeping the flaps¿


Of course. Very easy to do.:biggrinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't beat CNC'd goodness :biggrinsanta:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied. Thank you for the continued support!:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the 2.8 30v Heads need to hurry up and be done already !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

3 more sets out the door :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump from an I5...!! 

i just wanted to say, hopefully i'll do this soon enough


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:

Btw i love the sig


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, have been reving to 9000rpms for a while now but I will be upgrading my turbo do you think the Ferrea kit can handle 9500rpms?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Serrari said:


> Hi, have been reving to 9000rpms for a while now but I will be upgrading my turbo do you think the Ferrea kit can handle 9500rpms?


Why dont you enjoy the car for a little more Serg?:laugh:
I would not go past 9000 rpm's


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Hi, have been reving to 9000rpms for a while now but I will be upgrading my turbo do you think the Ferrea kit can handle 9500rpms?


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Sergio, please do me a favor and upload more tach shots and acceleration vids on youtube!! 

BTW: Maybe contact Jeff (JCDouglas): As far as I can remember, he was doing 9000rpm+ to test it, but not 100% sure... 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Sergio, please do me a favor and upload more tach shots and acceleration vids on youtube!!
> 
> BTW: Maybe contact Jeff (JCDouglas): As far as I can remember, he was doing 9000rpm+ to test it, but not 100% sure...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


 Forget the tach, how about uncorrected dyno numbers?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Hendrik said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Sergio, please do me a favor and upload more tach shots and acceleration vids on youtube!!
> 
> BTW: Maybe contact Jeff (JCDouglas): As far as I can remember, he was doing 9000rpm+ to test it, but not 100% sure...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


 Ok, will get his opinion too.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> Forget the tach, how about uncorrected dyno numbers?


 Already been discussed, use the search button.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> Forget the tach, how about uncorrected dyno numbers?


 Issac??:what::what: 

Maybe he is able to do both things and slightly improves his multitasking abilities while making US happy :thumbup:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Serrari said:


> Already been discussed, use the search button.


 What do I search, how to play with dyno numbers? 

I obviously know uncorrected was not even close to 600. 

Im just messing with you, I couldnt care less.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Bump for Waterfest
We will be pushing these on our drag car to 9000 rpms and seeing how they hold up. STAY TUNED


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Bump for Waterfest
> We will be pushing these on our drag car to 9000 rpms and seeing how they hold up. STAY TUNED


Will you be using the H2O kit on this car or the OEM follower ??


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> Will you be using the H2O kit on this car or the OEM follower ??


Oem


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Putting in our pre waterfest CAT Cams Order on Sunday. Whoever wants a set of CAT Cams by waterfest send over a PM or email.
Only 7 slots are left opened.

*7602001 (stage1): - intake: 254° / 207° / 11.25mm (6.67mm) - exhaust: 254° / 207° / 10.25mm (6.09mm)
- runs on stock lash adjusters and stock/ferrea valve springs

*7602003 (stage2): - intake: 262° / 215° / 11.25mm (6.67mm) - exhaust: 258° / 211° / 10.25mm (6.09mm)
- runs on stock lash adjusters and stock/ferrea valve springs

*7602002 (stage3 (*was OLD Stage 2*)): - intake: 270° / 223° / 11.75mm (6.96mm) - exhaust: 262° / 215° / 11.00mm (6.53mm)
- runs on ferrea valve springs


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

INA said:


> Putting in our pre waterfest CAT Cams Order on Sunday. Whoever wants a set of CAT Cams by waterfest send over a PM or email.
> Only 7 slots are left opened.
> 
> *7602001 (stage1): - intake: 254° / 207° / 11.25mm (6.67mm) - exhaust: 254° / 207° / 10.25mm (6.09mm)
> ...


which one of these can still be ran with 10.5:1 CR? any clearance issues with the OEM CR? bringing any of those CNC heads?


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Price of stage 1 and 2?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> which one of these can still be ran with 10.5:1 CR? any clearance issues with the OEM CR? bringing any of those CNC heads?


CNC heads will be on display @ waterfest.
Any can be run with the stock CR. Dont see issues being a problem considering the lift.

Price is set @ $949 USD SHIPPED in the lower 48:thumbup:


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

INA said:


> Putting in our pre waterfest CAT Cams Order on Sunday. Whoever wants a set of CAT Cams by waterfest send over a PM or email.
> Only 7 slots are left opened.
> 
> *7602001 (stage1): - intake: 254° / 207° / 11.25mm (6.67mm) - exhaust: 254° / 207° / 10.25mm (6.09mm)
> ...


Do those cams eliminate the EGR effect on the stock cams? I'd love to have clean intake valves.

-Matt


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

mattkosem said:


> Do those cams eliminate the EGR effect on the stock cams? I'd love to have clean intake valves.
> 
> -Matt


Only way that can happen is with:


Dry sump
Fuel washing down the valves
full catch can kit (which is a somewhat band aid)


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

INA said:


> Only way that can happen is with:
> 
> 
> Dry sump
> ...


Call me crazy, but I don't believe that. Well, cept for the fuel washing down the valves. Other companies have successfully implemented that as a solution. Have any long term evidence to support that claim on the catch can and dry sump?

Those deposits really heavily resemble oil + exhaust. Race catch can barely helps, there's pics out there showing how little it does. Gotta change the cam profile to eliminate the slight opening of the intake valves during the exhaust stroke to keep the carbon out. Its just not as easy to eliminate the EGR functionality as it is on other carbon prone VW engines (like the TDIs where you can simply cap off the EGR's vacuum line). I was hoping that maybe this company implemented a fix for it.

--Matt


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

mattkosem said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't believe that. Well, cept for the fuel washing down the valves. Other companies have successfully implemented that as a solution. Have any long term evidence to support that claim on the catch can and dry sump?
> 
> Those deposits really heavily resemble oil + exhaust. Race catch can barely helps, there's pics out there showing how little it does. Gotta change the cam profile to eliminate the slight opening of the intake valves during the exhaust stroke to keep the carbon out. Its just not as easy to eliminate the EGR functionality as it is on other carbon prone VW engines (like the TDIs where you can simply cap off the EGR's vacuum line). I was hoping that maybe this company implemented a fix for it.
> 
> --Matt


You are crazy
With a dry sump you are not going to get any vapors in the inlet tract. This is a bit off topic here but no the cams do not eliminate the EGR effect. At least thats what we are being told.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

INA said:


> CNC heads will be on display @ waterfest.
> Any can be run with the stock CR. Dont see issues being a problem considering the lift.
> 
> Price is set @ $949 USD SHIPPED in the lower 48:thumbup:


Awesome.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Only 1 more set available guys.:thumbup:


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Last week I bent a valve, its the second time it happens. I am using the Ferrea kit but seems that is not holding 9000rpms. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Serrari said:


> Last week I bent a valve, its the second time it happens. I am using the Ferrea kit but seems that is not holding 9000rpms. Any thoughts on


 You need stronger valve springs to run up into 9K given the cam profile. Those pic's clearly show the valve has been out of control and bouncing off the valve seat and after a while the heads pop off espec the intake valves with there heavier mass IMO. Make sure you change ALL the valve guides I'm sure they are shot from deflection and side load from the valve bouncing. When your up into those types of RPM's espec with agressive lift cams you need A LOT of valve spring to keep the valve on the cam profile. Bob G


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

AFAIK Sergio had OEM cams,..

but the question is: 
Do the cats (stage 3) with 11.75mm lift work with the Ferrea valvetrain kit made for 11mm lift  

To update everybody: I had a piston - valve clearance problem with the stage 3 cams and Ferrea valvetrain (OEM size). Pistons are CP´s with a CR of 9.4:1.

Piston - Valve contact @ 21.5° 
VVT has a range of - 21° (-> not a good idea of having .5° safety margin when rev 8000+)

...i will try to "turn back" the inlet cam 6°...at the moment time is the biggest problem :/

Cheers,
Hendrik

PS: maybe another one with stage 3 cams can report about his experience...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hendrik said:


> AFAIK Sergio had OEM cams,..
> 
> but the question is:
> Do the cats (stage 3) with 11.75mm lift work with the Ferrea valvetrain kit made for 11mm lift
> ...


Big Power goals breeds big problems LOL. Hendrik That's deff close for VVT but what type of clearance at full lift is valve's from the piston releif ? Also. Check valve click(where the intake and exhaust valve can contact each other). BTW with that aggressive of a cam most would not be made for the VVT to still be functional ? I don't have first hand expereince with these cylinder heads but. These are things I've seen and came across on other similiar style cyl heads. Good luck Bob G


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Bob...big and bigger problems as well  
Hopefully I understand your quesion right. At full lift we had 0.5mm between piston ([email protected]) and valve (cam was turned 21 degrees to simulate VVT full advance).

The cams are made for use with VVT...question is, whether they work hand in hand with the Ferrea stuff referring to the difference in valve lift data.

after we "turn back" the cam 6 degrees, we will do testings again. That means :
- Set crank to TDC
- Pull spark plugs
- put the cambelt off
- rotate cams with a digital angle finder on it and waiting for the "tick" 

If there will be no contact after it / while the procedure, we should be safe and get at least room for the 21° for the VVT and 5-7 degrees room for being safe. Thats it... thought on it are always welcome.  If valve click will happen, we should reckon it ... hopefully we do :sly:

Thanks and BR,
- Hendrik


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> You need stronger valve springs to run up into 9K given the cam profile. Those pic's clearly show the valve has been out of control and bouncing off the valve seat and after a while the heads pop off espec the intake valves with there heavier mass IMO. Make sure you change ALL the valve guides I'm sure they are shot from deflection and side load from the valve bouncing. When your up into those types of RPM's espec with agressive lift cams you need A LOT of valve spring to keep the valve on the cam profile. Bob G


I thought Ferrea springs could hold +9000rpms, how can I get stronger springs?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Serrari said:


> I thought Ferrea springs could hold +9000rpms, how can I get stronger springs?


Can you send over an email right now? 
Thanks:beer:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Hendrik said:


> AFAIK Sergio had OEM cams,..
> 
> but the question is:
> Do the cats (stage 3) with 11.75mm lift work with the Ferrea valvetrain kit made for 11mm lift
> ...


:banghead:

im def not going to be able to run those with 10.5 CR pistons.

i wonder if the "new stage 2" will have clearance issues?


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

Well...compression shouldn´t have an effect on the clearance... 
Your valve pockets should be more interesting. 

I know of a racing team, having great results with stage 1 cams, an HTA3076R and 11:1 CR... 

Another problem discussed at the moment is "coil-bind" with the Ferrea springs.

Ferrea springs max net lift: 11.00 mm
Catcams cam lift stage 3 : 11.75 mm...

I am sure, I will get a lot of trouble soon :thumbdown: 

Cheers Hendrik 
and thanks to everybody gave input!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah i don't think compression plays a role (at least on a stock piston
with pockets), but larger valves might contact, and need attention.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hendrik said:


> Well...compression shouldn´t have an effect on the clearance...
> Your valve pockets should be more interesting.


I am sure it does because the European FSI pistons have a different crown to the north american pistons. US pistons are almost flat and every aftermarket piston I have seen has a valve cut out that allows 12mm lift even with a 0.85mm thick head gasket.
When we spoke with CAT Cams , we were warned about the European OEM pistons which quite frankly if you are running Cams , OEM pistons are the first part that you have probably changed.

That being said , have you spoken with anyone @ CP pistons about this? The test vehicle that ran the Stage III (previous Stage II cams) was running Mahle Motorsport custom units (now a production piece) and no contact was recorded.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Issam, thanks for your answear on this. 

Unfortunately I think, you are referring to the "crown-design" - pistons especially known from "Wössner" aftermarket pistons. This is a former piston Design VW used in 2004 with the engine code: AXX and the first MKV GTI´s. --> problems --> design was changed to the typical spericial dish. I posted a comparison pic of my OEM (engine code BWA) piston in 10.3:1 and a costum CP piston in 9.4:1 CR. I have never talked with CP about...what to ask them? 

 

As you can see, the design is marginal. OEM pistons are produced by Mahle here and it makes no sense to me, to test cams, I am willing to sell to the whole world, with "costum pistons". 
Furthermore I am wondering because we talk straight with catcams in Belgium and noone lost a word or warning about european pistons and it never looked like these cams were tested before on a real engine. I didn´t bought these from you Issam, so there is offense in my post here ok? :thumbup: 

I said, that compression has no influence because its normally regulated by the piston center. This was my thinking behind the statement.. 

As for the cams it shouldnt be a problem to make them fit,..and I hope that the valve overlap isnt that exessive when the intake cam is turned back manually 6 degrees. 

MY BIGGEST HEADACHE IS NOW COIL BINDING THE SPRING, referring to the differences in lift. 
--> that means to me: Install it, rev high and crossing fingers that it works out fine. 
(Ferrea itself said, it COULD be a problem...) 

Cheers, 
Hendrik


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

What problems did VW have with the AXX pistons ?? :what:

I don't have any .


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hendrik said:


> BIGGEST HEADACHE IS NOW COIL BINDING THE SPRING, referring to the differences in lift.
> --> that means to me: Install it, rev high and crossing fingers that it works out fine.
> (Ferrea itself said, it COULD be a problem...)
> 
> ...


 Hendrik how much clearance does Ferrara recomend is what you need to ask them. All these clearances should have been checked when you pre assemble it B4 the head gets any machine work. If its too tight its deff gonna tear things up when you start spinning it in the those higher RPM range.Bob. G.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

The reason for changing the pistons was piston ring flutter with the forged 10.5 : 1 crown design pistons. So VW changed... IF this is more like an "online opinion" and just rumor...I don´t know. So I won´t argue about this because I have no first hand information. In fact, there must be a reason why they have changed and this sounds reasonable to me :thumbup:..


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> The reason for changing the pistons was piston ring flutter with the forged 10.5 : 1 crown design pistons. So VW changed... IF this is more like an "online opinion" and just rumor...I don´t know. So I won´t argue about this because I have no first hand information. In fact, there must be a reason why they have changed and this sounds reasonable to me :thumbup:..


 From what i've heard there were three things for changing the pistons.

One was piston slap (maybe this is what you meant), but this happens with ALL the
forged pistons (so if you have installed forged aftermarket pistons, you have gone
one step back according to VW), tthe second was increased oil consumption, which
comes with the increased tolerances of the forged pistons (and again if you have
installed forged aftermarket pistons you will experience the same), and the
third was the manufacturing costs compared to a "cast/reinforced" piston like in the BWA.

What i don't know is if the S3 pistons (that have the same BWA design) are
really forged or use the same manufacturing as the other BWA pistons...


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

As I said,...no reason to argue. I can just say what I have heard and read. 

NEVERTHELESS: When summing up all the information, Ferrea valvetrain, espeacially the springs, can NOT handle the stage 3 cats referring to a lift difference of 0.75mm. 

11mm vs. 11.75mm :thumbdown:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hendrik said:


> As I said,...no reason to argue. I can just say what I have heard and read.
> 
> NEVERTHELESS: When summing up all the information, Ferrea valvetrain, espeacially the springs, can NOT handle the stage 3 cats referring to a lift difference of 0.75mm.
> 
> 11mm vs. 11.75mm :thumbdown:


 No offense was taken in your post but have you run this by Cat cams or anyone over @ Ferrea!?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> As I said,...no reason to argue. I can just say what I have heard and read.
> 
> NEVERTHELESS: When summing up all the information, Ferrea valvetrain, espeacially the springs, can NOT handle the stage 3 cats referring to a lift difference of 0.75mm.
> 
> 11mm vs. 11.75mm :thumbdown:


 I'm not arguing with you. :wave:

We are simply discussing. :beer:


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer: I am just sometimes a little bit uncertain how my undertone is because I am not a native English speaker. But it seems that you take my point. 

@ Issam... I am on bringing it to the companys. 

Jeff ([email protected]) was that friendly and asked [email protected] for me...the answear was that "it might could coil bind the spring.." 

I will try to discuss it with catcams but I think, they are not interested what Ferrea does or at least don´t know about their products.  may they have stronger springs,...I will ask about and will finally let you know what happens... 

...


----------



## okswerve16 (Feb 28, 2010)

according to the ferrea website the max lift is: 

Max Net Lift is limited by the Factory installed height and rocker arm bottom clearance with Ferrea Tit Ret


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer: I am just sometimes a little bit uncertain how my undertone is because I am not a native English speaker. But it seems that you take my point.
> 
> @ Issam... I am on bringing it to the companys.
> 
> ...


 I already discussed that with Scott. I don't understand why everyone is now all concerned. Why don't you just measure? Its like someone asking a thread pitch of a bolt. 

The answer to everyones question is that no one truly knows with any certainty. Cat has done lots of r&d on these and they are the moat aggressive cams we can get. If in the next few months, if the few who are reving high start to have problems, then ferrea will need to redesign their springs. 

This is what happens when modifying a car. You hit a wall and then companies change their design to meet the demands of the customer base.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

I am not just measureing it, because I not know, how much clearance is needed between the spring windings at full compression. Besides, I have not the tools to measure .0x mm properly. 

And finally I am just a customer...I don´t earn money by developing tuning parts. I pay more than the production costs are because of R&D. Thats it,.. and I like the way it works. The parts aren´t cheap and at least, I wanna be sure that I get what I pay for: working top notch parts. 
I simply cannot effort to put everything together and pray that it holds up fine. 
Espeacially not, when the numbers are obviously not consentaneous. (lift) 

At the end of the day, it could cost me more than 5000 Dollar just becuase I was to lazy to ask and discuss the numbers on platforms made for such things? Sorry Issac...I can´t do that. When somebody comes and says: Hendrik, we need the data. When your engine explodes I will account for it: Here we go  

If you feel or INA that I am treadjacking your thread with it...please let me know and I will create my own. It wasn´t my intention...sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Issam- Sorry for posting on your thread- just a tidbit of tech info for Hendrik. 

Hendrik, 

Typically, most spring designs reach high stress levels which are not survivable from a fatigue perspective, far before they reach actual coil bind. This is particularly the case with very high rate single springs such as the FSI spring. 

My guess without having reverse engineered the Ferrea product- but having engineered a similar one- is that the Ferrea spring will go to 11.75mm of lift, but it just might not live forever at that. 

As for the valve clearance- these interference issues are extremely common with VVT style engines and larger cams- You simply have to advance the camshaft and "clay" the motor to check for clearance. The VVT then needs to be limited, either in software, or physically- to provide the clearance you need. It does suck that Cat does not provide any sort of warning etc- their attitude is that every set of cams they sell is destined to be installed in an engine, degreed in, and clayed for valve clearance. How fortunate it must be to live in such a fantasy land. :laugh: 

-Again, sorry for treading on your turf / posting on this thread issam. I just thought I might be able to add something helpful. :beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hendrik said:


> If you feel or INA that I am treadjacking your thread with it...please let me know and I will create my own. It wasn´t my intention...sorry


 Not at all Hendrik. 
I am just trying to help you out here. I will update this shortly for you.:thumbup:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> I am not just measureing it, because I not know, how much clearance is needed between the spring windings at full compression. Besides, I have not the tools to measure .0x mm properly.
> 
> And finally I am just a customer...I don´t earn money by developing tuning parts. I pay more than the production costs are because of R&D. Thats it,.. and I like the way it works. The parts aren´t cheap and at least, I wanna be sure that I get what I pay for: working top notch parts.
> I simply cannot effort to put everything together and pray that it holds up fine.
> ...


 By asking the same question a million times to every single vendor wont change anything. Ina didn't design this kit, ferrea did. They have all the r&d into it and will know their product better then us. We have experience running this for years without an issue. Now I just received today 2.. sets of cat stage 3 cams. I will first hand clay the clearances and report back. My head is not oem though so my numbers may be different then yours. 

As Sam said as we test these ourself and gain first hand knowledge of this combo we realy can't say anything other then recite what cat and ferrea tell us the limits are.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

have you done measurements meanwhile? :

1.) Piston - Valve clearance with stage 3 cat cams
2.) Tit-Retainer - valve stem seal clearance with Ferrea valvetrain installed 

You could also PM me about this..:thumbup:

- Hendrik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

after i installed the stiffer springs... i noticed the head (when rotated) is much much stiffer and harder to turn over.... these springs really add this much more resistance?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

If they didnt, then the valves would float at higher rpms.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

While in the process of swapping cams i might order some lifter shims just to be on the safe side
in case my installer didn't install any when they did my head (like that guy from Mexico  ).

Looking at the Ferrea catalogue i saw two part numbers for the TFSI shims.

Part no. *LP1100* with *0.90mm* (is that thickness ?)

and

Part no. *LP1105* with *1.30 mm*

Why are these parts different ? And why are the numbers different also ?

Is there a "choice" in which shims you may install ?

In that case, any added benefits ??

Issam ??


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> While in the process of swapping cams i might order some lifter shims just to be on the safe side
> in case my installer didn't install any when they did my head (like that guy from Mexico  ).
> 
> Looking at the Ferrea catalogue i saw two part numbers for the TFSI shims.
> ...


 I have both sets. 

The differences are the thickness which in turn affect the pressure rate on the valve seat. The more pressure the valve hits the seat with the more stress on the valve. The problem with sergios head was the lack of shims which increased how hard the valve hit. 

The downside of running the thicker shims is depending on the machine work. Did you have the head decked? New seats cut in? Valves lapped? All affecs how big you can go on the shims. Next time i have my head off im going to get some exact measurments of the biggest shims possible for the cnc'd heads.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

IMAN973 said:


> I have both sets.
> 
> The differences are the thickness which in turn affect the pressure rate on the valve seat. The more pressure the valve hits the seat with the more stress on the valve. The problem with sergios head was the lack of shims which increased how hard the valve hit.
> 
> The downside of running the thicker shims is depending on the machine work. Did you have the head decked? New seats cut in? Valves lapped? All affecs how big you can go on the shims. Next time i have my head off im going to get some exact measurments of the biggest shims possible for the cnc'd heads.


 So i'm guessing those i got from you guys was the 0.90mm version ??
Can you check that for me ??

Also, i installed the Ferrea valves too, so i'm guessing the valves were lapped...
And the head was skimmed just a fraction.

What are the benefits of going "bigger" ? I would think it also effects valve
opening since there is less travel ??

It's so confusing...I hope you guys have some info before i order the set...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

We recommend using the thinner ones until you can verify that the bigger ones are not holding the valve open a hair. The .9mm is the standard thats shipped with every kit. The 1.3mm versions are available but not advertised nor suggested unless you have the head off (with cams installed) to check. 

From a performance standpoint, you want the thicker shims unless you physically cant use them.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We recommend using the thinner ones until you can verify that the bigger ones are not holding the valve open a hair. The .9mm is the standard thats shipped with every kit. The 1.3mm versions are available but not advertised nor suggested unless you have the head off (with cams installed) to check.
> 
> From a performance standpoint, you want the thicker shims unless you physically cant use them.


 And what about cams ?

I am planing to install the Schricks that have +1mm lift.

Does that make any difference ?

I would think a thicker shim would prevent valve piston contact even more.

But i might be thinking this the wrong way... :sly:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> And what about cams ?
> 
> I am planing to install the Schricks that have +1mm lift.
> 
> ...


 Well with any lift you need to make sure you dont get coil bind from the spring. I havent had anybody run into problems with the cat stage 3's yet and they have the most lift to date. But when you talk about cams, lift is only part of the equation. Duration is also a huge factor when it comes to valvetrain. A cam with a bigger duration will net more hp and will also help keep the valvetrain within limits. 

Your correct in your thinking. The higher you go the more close to a solid setup it is.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

IMAN973 said:


> Well with any lift you need to make sure you dont get coil bind from the spring. I havent had anybody run into problems with the cat stage 3's yet and they have the most lift to date. But when you talk about cams, lift is only part of the equation. Duration is also a huge factor when it comes to valvetrain. A cam with a bigger duration will net more hp and will also help keep the valvetrain within limits.
> 
> Your correct in your thinking. The higher you go the more close to a solid setup it is.


I think i might order the thicker shims...

They are really cheap to pass up the chance for changing them along with the cams.

There might be a way for me to check if the valves remain open even with the
head on....

Hmmm....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

how much are these now days?


----------



## delectric (Dec 19, 2012)

IMAN973 said:


> Well with any lift you need to make sure you dont get coil bind from the spring. I havent had anybody run into problems with the cat stage 3's yet and they have the most lift to date. But when you talk about cams, lift is only part of the equation. Duration is also a huge factor when it comes to valvetrain. A cam with a bigger duration will net more hp and will also help keep the valvetrain within limits.
> 
> Your correct in your thinking. The higher you go the more close to a solid setup it is.


Hi,

I was thinking in install this st3 cat cams in my BWA BT engine, but i have wossner pistons and aren't pocketed pistons :banghead:. So I could install St1 or St2 Catcams with +1mm Ferrea valves and springs without problems?

Many thanks anyway. :thumbup:
Best regards.


----------



## turbo944s2 (May 31, 2005)

Issam, do your cnc ported heads come with ferrea lifter shims installed?


----------

